# Trojan-Generic: How to Remove?



## nshubert (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not a PC Tech-ee. I cannot get rid of this thing. I'm in this virus up to my eyeballs...Will somebody please help me?

Thanks,
nshubert


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Closing duplicate.
Continue posting here: http://forums.techguy.org/security/548892-same-issue-troj-generic.html


----------

